# How to checkout branches of ports?



## Nezmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi,

I couldn't find any details on this. I mean details about the ports' repository and It's structure. I see svn commits on some lists but I don't know where the repo resides.

How can I checkout for example the experimental ports' branch?


----------



## Alt (Jul 14, 2010)

Ports lives in CVS http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/
AFAIK there is no "experimental" branch..

BTW. I think they must be divided to "stable" and "head" branches for ports. But this is suggest to "Ports stability" topic.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 14, 2010)

Nezmer said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I couldn't find any details on this. I mean details about the ports' repository and It's structure. I see svn commits on some lists but I don't know where the repo resides.
> 
> How can I checkout for example the experimental ports' branch?



Ports aren't branched.

ports-mgmt/portdowngrade will let you backtrack through a given port's versions.  If you just want to look at the history, the cvsweb interface is useful.


----------



## Nezmer (Jul 14, 2010)

http://www.listware.net/201007/free...anchesexperimentalwwwfirefox-devel-files.html

Where was this committed?
If not to a ports-all svn repo then where?
Is It publicly available to checkout?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 14, 2010)

That's an SVN repository for the gecko developers, see http://wiki.freebsd.org/Gecko.

Not for general use, but the port files are there if you feel lucky.  Check with the mailing list; they might like more testers.


----------



## fender0107401 (Jul 14, 2010)

The ports tree is shared by the release, current and stable branches.


----------



## fender0107401 (Jul 14, 2010)

Further more, the doc tree is shared by different branches too.

Generally speaking, there are five source tree: kernel, userland, ports, doc and www.

The kernel and userland tree should always be synchronized, and they are branched.

The www tree is for the web site administrator, in most cases, you don't need it.


----------



## Nezmer (Jul 14, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> That's an SVN repository for the gecko developers, see http://wiki.freebsd.org/Gecko.
> 
> Not for general use, but the port files are there if you feel lucky.  Check with the mailing list; they might like more testers.



Thank you.
I thought there is a unified official repo for experimental ports which would be great If It actually existed btw.

I'm not using ports at all so I can't help testing. But I'm running FreeBSD and the ports tree is the best source for patches.


----------



## phoenix (Jul 14, 2010)

fender0107401 said:
			
		

> Further more, the doc tree is shared by different branches too.
> 
> Generally speaking, there are five source tree: kernel, userland, ports, doc and www.



Generally speaking, there are *two* source trees:  OS and ports.



> The kernel and userland tree should always be synchronized, and they are branched.



The kernel and userland are part of the same source tree.


----------



## gordon@ (Jul 15, 2010)

There are 3 CVS repositories plus 1 SVN repository:
pcvs for ports
dcvs for docs
projcvs for misc projects
svn for src (kernel and userland)

Additionally, the SVN repository is exported to a CVS repository for compatibility with the existing source distribution chain in place (cvsup/csup).

Finally, there is also a Perforce repository used to host various projects that are generally works in progress and not intended for public consumption.


----------

